# CSR's !0th Anniversary / Meet Up



## Brad Kennedy (May 16, 2017)

Save the date! @csr_building_supplies will be celebrating its 10 year anniversary! Join us as well as @toolaholic and @prctaping on Thursday, June 8th for the most exciting drywall event of the year!
There will be free food, live entertainment, amazing sales as well as lots of exciting prizes and giveaways! You won't want to miss this! 
Pre-registered participants will receive an in-store gift bag. To register visit CSRbuilding.ca/events or follow the link in their profile @csr_building_supplies.
Let us know in the comments who plans on attending!
.


----------



## sandman (Oct 25, 2010)

Brad Kennedy said:


> Save the date! @csr_building_supplies will be celebrating its 10 year anniversary! Join us as well as @toolaholic and @prctaping on Thursday, June 8th for the most exciting drywall event of the year!
> There will be free food, live entertainment, amazing sales as well as lots of exciting prizes and giveaways! You won't want to miss this!
> Pre-registered participants will receive an in-store gift bag. To register visit CSRbuilding.ca/events or follow the link in their profile @csr_building_supplies.
> Let us know in the comments who plans on attending!
> .


I will proudly be there representing Jost Abrasives.......


----------



## D A Drywall2 (Nov 22, 2016)

Sounds like a great excuse to come visit CSR. I will be there.


----------

